# Egypt Travel Alert



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt

February 06, 2013

The U.S. Department of State alerts U.S. citizens traveling to or living in Egypt to the continuing possibility of political and social unrest, incidents of which have led to recent violence. U.S. citizens are urged to remain alert to local security developments and to be vigilant regarding their personal security. This Travel Alert expires on May 4, 2013.

Egypt Travel Alert


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait for the next one to come along and ask if we think it is safe to move the family to Egypt


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I can't wait for the next one to come along and ask if we think it is safe to move the family to Egypt


Exactly. And then accuse us of negativity if we say that it's probably not a great idea just at the moment


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I stopped answering most of those threads, if anyone still needs to ask how safe it is in Egypt then they probably won't listen to any advice we give.


----------

